# Traveling south of Subic



## usatraveler (Mar 13, 2013)

My buddy and I want to explore the beaches south of Subic by car with companions. We're not impressed with the Subic beaches, but don't expect to find much better in this area. The goal is to find a colorful beach community with seafood restaurants and accommodations with pool. Currently in Angeles for a few weeks and need a change of pace. Have been to Borocay, but need to stick closer to Angeles right now. No planes. Can anyone recommend communitys or beaches...perhaps Bataan penisula area? thank you.


----------

